# 5 gallon divider?



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I live in an apartment and I have a split 5 gallon tank using a piece of glass n a piece of plexi-glass, I only have one betta, King, in it right now and I am hoping to find a better divider before I add in either my new and unnamed betta or Pickle... any ideas on what to do/use?
I would LOVE to have a solit plexi-glass divider but I have no way to cut it (apartment!)....
is there any other way to create a divider (cheap and capable for a college student in a dorm)?

Thank You!!!


(and to the people who make 5 gallon dividers out of plexi-glass... you cold make BIG bucks selling those online, a lot of people are looking for them!)


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

This link should help

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

I've heard nothing but good about this type of divider!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

lol completely off topic, but i have a betta named king, (as you can see) 
\
/
\
\/


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

anyway, i've been looking for a 5 gal. plexi glass divider also, so i guess i shall haunt this thread o.o


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

THANK YOU Lordsameth!!!
Thats perfect!!!!


lol, bettagirl, the name just fit him (long story, but he proved hisself the king)


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually call my one Crowntail "King Espresso" because he had a crown, so I got him a castle and some ghost shrimp subjects lol.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao, thats TO cute!!!!!
I was JUST looking at a castle today and ALMOST bought it for King, lmao... Im nervous about putting my King in with shrimps though....

I <3 the name, King Expresso... WAY cute


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I set up the tank next to our router, so we also call him "Espresso the network administrator." and when he hide in his cave we say he's busy with his online girl friend.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LMAO, TO CUTE!
Wow.... thats creative


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Ahaha thanks.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i made a tutorial a while ago. its a little more stable though as its glued in. personally i would always glue dividers into the tank. i would never forgive myself if the fish got at each other and kill each other...

link is in my sig


----------

